# ******* dog?



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

SO I was looking at pictures, and came across this one, and couldn't help but laugh, so I thought I would share


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

LMFAO hahaha that's tooo funny


----------

